# Ceramic bathroom shower tiles: Can it be painted over?



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd change the color scheme. Only places I seen painted tile are old service stations on long ago bypassed roads and road houses where thay only serve beer in a can.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

My experience with tile painting is that it's cheaper, easier and better looking to re-tile.

If you are determined to try it; you can buy silicon carbide (wet or dry) paper to fit orbital sanders, I would buy about a 120#. Once the surface is scuffed, go with a high quality, 2 part epoxy paint. I like the marine stuff, a gal. should go for about $70-80 plus hardener, $35-40, plus reducer, $20-25. It's not cheap paint.

Let me know if you decide to try it, there are lots of tricks and warnings.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

They tried painting tiles last year at the YMCA I go to using some special stuff the depot sells. They kept touching it up for about 3 months and then powerwashed it all off. I would guess it cost them 5-8 k/ locker room to learn this lesson. This year they retiled everything.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

One of tiles best features is that it's impervious to almost everything. THAT's why it is used.


----------

